# Alphamap (Bild) für 3D-Terrain generieren



## Hoppelmann (19. Mai 2012)

Hallo erstmal,

ich sitze aktuell an einem kleinen 3D-Weltgenerierung mit einer Art Heightmap.

-> Video: Ketchup Combat - DevUpdate - Third (Maybe Final) Terrain Population and first Shoot Test - YouTube

Nun werden die Flächen mit Texturen (Wege etc.) aus einer Datei names "Alphamap" (alphamap.png) gelesen. Diese sieht bei mir (händisch erstellt) ungeführ so aus:







Wie im Titel soll so eine "Alphamap" nun generiert werden. Dabei ist es egal, ob Wege (blau) nun in dem einen oder dem anderen Gebiet liegen. Ich zerschlage mir nur den Kopf darüber, wie ich die Wege und Flächen als Formen generieren lasse (dass Wege wirklich nach Wegen aussehen usw.). Hat jemand einen Anreiz (vielleicht sogar ein Codestück) für mich?

Danke schon mal im Vorraus


----------



## Fu3L (20. Mai 2012)

Also das sieht sehr nach der jMonkeyEngine aus, was schonmal eine wichtige Information ist.

Was meinst du nun mit wegeform? Willst du, dass sich die Wege zB. durch einen Hügel schneiden? Dann müsstest du die HeightMap dementsprechend manipulieren. Aber beschreibe erstmal dein Vorhaben genauer.


----------



## Hoppelmann (21. Mai 2012)

Habe schon selbst eine Kösung gefunden, aber danke


----------

